# كورس جبار في الطلمبات الحرارية



## عاشق الروح (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني​ 
جئتكم بكورس جديد قوي جدا عن الطلمبات الحرارية و.............................​ 
ساترككم مع الصور 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


واسال الله ان يجمعنا واياكم في جنات عرضها السماوات والارض​ 
ويعلم الله كم من المجهود تكلف احضار هذا الكورس​ 
فلا تبخلوا علي اخيكم بدعواتكم ​ 
للتحميل


هذا رابط الجزء الأول
http://depositfiles.com/files/szcmmj07x
الثاني
http://depositfiles.com/files/dtnktvprm
الثالث
http://depositfiles.com/files/5hxu13xxw
الرابع
http://depositfiles.com/files/u6nm6ofs5
الخامس
http://depositfiles.com/files/5bgudplz7
السادس
http://depositfiles.com/files/awhwqntkp
السابع
http://depositfiles.com/files/mne4dvjmy
الثامن
http://depositfiles.com/files/ed3g23pwb
التاسع
http://depositfiles.com/files/0we422cwv

هذا برانامج الـــــ Poower Iso كامل بالكراك

تم اعادة رفعه 

وشكرا

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*لكل الاخوه في المنتدي*
*يعلم الله كم بذلت من مجهود في الحصول علي هذا الكورس والكورس الأخر "قنبلة كورس تكييف كامل باصوت والصورة "*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94399.html*

*وكم بذلت من وقت لرفعه علي السيرفر حتي يستفيد منه كل زائر وعضو للمنتدي*

*ولكني فوجئت برفع الكورسين علي العديد مكن المواقع الأخري*

*ولا يصح ابدا ان اجد هذه المعلومات منقوله علي النت *
*بنفس الصور التي قمت برفعها*
*وبنفس الشكل *
*دون حتي كتابة مصدرها او انها منقوله*

*وبباساطة يمكنني حذف الروابط وعدم المعاودة لرفع شئ اخر مرة اخري*

*ولكن يعلم الله اني لا اريد من اي شخص في هذا المنتدي او غير شكرا ولا تقديرا لمجهود*
*ولكن احقاقا للحق يجب نقل المصدر*

_*فهناك الكثير من السادة المتطفلين في المنتدي الذين يزورون الموضوع وياخذون كل ما يريدون دون حتي كلمة شكر وهم كثيرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون*_

_*ولكن هؤلاء لا لوم عليهم*_
_*فهي طبيعة الشخص*_

_*ولكن يكمل تطفله بنشر الموضوع في مكان اخر دون اذن ولا كتابه مصدر ولا مكاتبة صاحبه*_
_*فهذا كثير*_
*ارجوا ان يشعر *
*ان كان بقي عنده القليل القليل من الحياء *

*بما فعل *
*والا يكرر*

*او ان ينسحب في هدوء فلا حاجة لنا في منتدانا الكريم باللصوص*


*ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله*

*اعتذر لاطالتي عليكم *

*واشكركم لسعة صدركم*
*وانتظروا ان شاء الله جديدي قريبا*

*اخوكم *
*م / هشــــام أبــــو هــــاشم*


----------



## bobstream (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا أخي نفسي أحمل ولكن لم أسنطيع لأنو الموقع لم يتح لي الفرصة وهذا مساج 
*We are sorry, but all downloading slots for your country are busy.*


----------



## عاشق الروح (4 يناير 2009)

اخي الموقع سهل الرفع عليه جدا
وهو افضل قليلا من الرابيدشير والميجاابلود

ولكن ان شاء الله ساحاول رفعه علي موقع اسهل
ان شاء الله

شكرا لمرورك الكريم

اخواني
لا تنسو الــــPassword

eng_hosh1​


----------



## عاشق الروح (7 يناير 2009)

ايه يا جماعة محدش عرف يحمل الكورس وللا مش عاجب الناس؟


----------



## احسان الشبل (11 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا طيب ونطمح بالكثير


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (15 يناير 2009)

please try to upload the files on another site because the site doesn't allow us to download most of the files espically the fifth part, Thanks for your great effort.


----------



## عاشق الروح (17 يناير 2009)

ان شاء الله اخي علاء سيتم رفعه علي موقع اخر ولكن اعذرني حتي نهاية الشهر فانا مشغول 

شكرا لك وللاخ احسان علي المرور الطيب


----------



## عاشق الروح (18 يناير 2009)

اخواني بعد الانتهاء من التحميل 
يتم جمع الملفات كلها في مكان واحد
ثم نقوم بفك الضغط
ثم نستخدم برنامج الـــPower Iso
تحصل عليه من هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94399.html


----------



## عاشق الروح (18 يناير 2009)

اخواني بعد الانتهاء من التحميل 
يتم جمع الملفات كلها في مكان واحد
ثم نقوم بفك الضغط
ثم نستخدم برنامج الـــPower Iso
تحصل عليه من هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94399.html


----------



## خالد العسيلي (20 يناير 2009)

دائماً مبدع .......... أخي عاشق الروح


----------



## احمد ابوجبل (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عاشق الروح (1 فبراير 2009)

دائما رقيق اخي العزيز خالد
شكرا لمرورك الطيب


اخي احمد
جزانا الله واياكم


----------



## nikola (2 فبراير 2009)

ارجوك اخي هل يمكن ان ترفع على موقع اخر لو سمح فانا بحاجة اليه و اشكرك على كل مجهود


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (3 فبراير 2009)

please at least upload the fifth part because we couldn't download it, thank you


----------



## عاشق الروح (5 فبراير 2009)

اخواني ممكن تكسر الوقت المطلوب للتحميل بالشكل التالي
لما يظهر العداد
اضغط علي view
ثم style
ثم no style

هيختفي العداد وابداء دونلود بدون انتظار

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## ryan (13 فبراير 2009)

اذا تكرمت ارفعه الي موقع اخر فهو جهد يستحق كل الاشادة ولك عميق الامتنان


----------



## السياب احمد (14 فبراير 2009)

ممتع الله يوفقكم


----------



## fadi kabes (15 فبراير 2009)

لو تسمح يا اخي لو ترفعه على غير موقع 
ونكون ممنونين لك 
و شكرا على هذا الجهد


----------



## fadi kabes (15 فبراير 2009)

بس يكون غير الرابيد شير - الله يكسيك بثوب العافية


----------



## عاشق الروح (18 فبراير 2009)

حاضر اخواني ان شاء الله قريبا جدا يتم رفعه علي موقع اخر

ورجائي من اخواني من اتم التحميل ان يساعد في رفعه ايضا 

جزاكم الله خيرا

وشكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## م.مطيع علي (19 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وجمعنا الله على ما يحب


----------



## عاشق الروح (21 فبراير 2009)

امين يا رب

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

شكرا لمرورك الطيب


----------



## wael gamil sayed (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ربانه يجعل هذا العمل الطيب في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق الروح (21 فبراير 2009)

*تــــوضـــيـــــح*

اخي wael gamil sayed
جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا لمرورك الطيب

اخواني طلب من شرح كيفية استخدام الــPOWER ISO

ولذلك قمت باعداد شرح لكيفية التنصيب ارجو ان يفيد من عنده اي استفسار


اولا اجعل الملفات التي تم تحميلها جميعا في مكان واحد
ثم باستخدام برنامج الـwinrar فك ضغط الملفات تحصل علي ملف واحد مضغوط ايضا
ثانيا قم بفك ضغط الملف الناتج باستخدام نفس البرنامج
ثالثا قم بتنصيب برنامج الـــPowerISO

واتبع الصور بدقة





















والآن تحتاج الي برنامج الــــQuickTime

والان
افتح الفولدر Heat Pump

والان اضغط علي setup

ثم افتح الفولدر Roof Top

والان اضغط علي Rooftop

ارجو ان يكون الموضوع واضح وبسيط
اخوكم 
م/هشام ابوهاشم


----------



## عاشق الروح (26 فبراير 2009)

والن ينقصنا برنامج الــــQuickTime

قمت برفع برنامج الــــQuickTime_Pro_7.1.5 كاملا بالسيريل

وهكذا لا ينقص شئ ان شاء الله

http://depositfiles.com/files/5762339

وعلي لقاء مع كورس جديد

اخوكم م/ هشام ابوهاشم


----------



## عاشق الروح (2 مارس 2009)

*للمصرين*

السلام عليكم 
لاخواني من مصر

لكل من لم يستطيع اكمال تحميل الكورس

ممكن نتقابل وياخذ الكورس علي سي دي

ورجاء لمن اكمل تحميله المشاركة برفعه علي موقع اخر
تيسرا علي الاخوة اعضاء المنتدي

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق الروح (8 مارس 2009)

مفيش حد كمل تحميل الكورس يا جماعة ولا ايه؟


----------



## عاشق الروح (7 مايو 2009)

السادة زوار واعضاء المنتدي

السادة ادارة المنتدي
لماذا تم حذف ردي بدون التنويه لذلك ؟؟؟!!!!

هل اخطائت في شئ؟؟!!

اذا كان هناك من يعلم
ارجوا الرد


----------



## ارطيش (8 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا واعلم قول النبي المصطفى عليه اشرف الصلاة والسلام (( من كتم علما ألجمه الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامة ))


----------



## عاشق الروح (8 مايو 2009)

اسلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لادارة المنتدي لتلبية رغبتي في ارفاق الرد باول الموضوع
واعتذر عن عدم تفهمي للموقف

اخي العزيز ارطيش

لم اكتم علما ولم انو علي ذلك

ولكن هذه الكورسات قمت بدفع مبلغ من المال فيها ولم ابخل برفعها لعموم النفع 

ولكن ما اوغر صدري استغلال احد الأخوة لرفعي للكورس ونقل الروابط وعدم ذكر اي شئ عني ولا عن المنتدي ولا عن اي شئ ف الدنيا
وكانه من بذل فيه الوقت والمال مع ملاحظت انه حتي لم يفكر بالرد علي الموضوع فكان من المتطفيلين الذين لا ينهون حميلهم تحميلهم حتي بكلمة شكر

ولن اطيل عليك
شكرا جدا لمرورك الكريم 

وانتظر جديدي ان شاء الله قريبا
كورس عن كيفية تركيب كهرباء التكييف
ابتداء من الوحدات الصغير 
مرورا ب كنترول الوحدات المنفصة (الباكتج)
وانتهاء بكنترول التشيلرات والكونتاكتورات التي تعمل علي 380 فولت
وحجمه 4 جيجا

ولكن رفعه متعب جدا جدا

ولكل من في القااهرة يمكن مراسلتي علي الخاص واخذ الdvd يدا بيد وهو خالص لوجه الله


----------



## gongon (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا جدا جذك الله كل خير


----------



## قاسم2000 (20 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا هشام باشا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## البي (23 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخانا هشام وبارك الله فيك وزادك الله علما ونفع بك


----------



## عاشق الروح (24 مايو 2009)

الشكر لكم جميعا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (24 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## apo_mosa (30 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد سامى مرسى (25 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على المساعدة وارجو الاستمرار فى متابعة التطورات دائما


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 يوليو 2009)

بالتأكيد أنت تستحق الشكر و زيادة لكن التحميل لايتم حتي بالطبل البلدي أرجوك لا تكن مشدود الاعصاب و خللي أجرك من الله بارك الله فيكم و زادكم من فضله


----------



## مهندس/علي (10 أغسطس 2009)

للاسف مش راضي ينزل فيالسعودية اعمل اية


----------



## عاشق الروح (25 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن ابعتهالك بالبريد؟


----------



## Badran Mohammed (25 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم ممكن ترفعه على رابط اخر 
وعلى كل حال جزاك الله الف الف الف خير


----------



## Magdy Mergawy (26 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ..........*​


----------



## mahmood galal (4 سبتمبر 2009)

thank u soo much my friend


----------



## محمود power (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ان الله لا يضيع اجر من احن عملا 
و اجرك اخي عند الله ليس عند هذا او ذاك


----------



## زين العابدين_حسين (10 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يبارك بيك وننتضر الابداع الجديد ان شاء الله


----------



## زين العابدين_حسين (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مـــــــــــــــــشــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــوووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## اسامة اشرى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

يا هندسة الاجزاء الاربعة اللى انتا وضعهم على الشير مش بتحملوا اصلا فلو امكن بدون تعب من فضللك ارفعهم على مكان اسهل فى التحميل 
وانا وكل زملائى فى المنتدى بنشكرك على تعبك دة كل وياريت تكلل هذا التعب وانك تساعدنا فى تحميل الاجزاء الاربعة .
اخوك (اسامة اشرى )


----------



## wael gamil sayed (28 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## أحمد55555 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

يا اخي اتدري انه لغز مانيش عارف احمل ومش عارف اعمل ايه ونفسي اشوف الكورس


----------



## شهدشهد (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً لك عاشق الروح , جارى التحميل و الله المستعان


----------



## mohands whale (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*من غير زعل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
المهندس الجميل المهندس هشام أبو هاشم يا باشمهندس أوعه تزعل نفسك يا باشمهندس وربنا يجزيك خير عن كل المهندسين الطلبه واللي لسه مبتدئين بس كل ده في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة وكمان أنا مش بعرف افعل العضويه وبلاقي صعوبه في رفع بعض الملفات وحاجات من كده يعني بس أهم حاجه إن حضرتك ما تزعلش نفسك لو فيه عندك حضرتك أي مساعدة تخليني افعل العضويه ياريت تبعتها علي الايميل وجزاك الله خيرا

طالب بكلية الهندسه/أحمد الحوت


----------



## إبن جبير (8 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم أخي الكريم ، نسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد السيد عوض (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يوزرسيف المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم حاولت ان احمل لكن ما اقدر وعلى كل حال اني اشكرك واسال الله ان يتقبل اعمالك الصالحة انشاء الله


----------



## البتنونى (9 فبراير 2010)

جزاك االه خيرا


----------



## وليد صدقى (26 فبراير 2010)

لا اجد ما اقولة لك الا جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## الناهل محمد (2 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك كل خير واكيد إلك الأجر والثواب العظيم عند الخالق العظيم
بس آسف ما قدرت حمل الكورس وانا متمني اطلع عليه واستفيد منو وكل الشكرلكم 
الناهل من علومكم الأخ الأصغر محمد


----------



## الناهل محمد (2 مارس 2010)

عفوا بس لازم يكون عندي حساب وادفع دولار حتى اقدر احمل


----------



## AHMEDBOLTY (4 مارس 2010)

انت حزين لانك تعبت كتيير في رفع الكورس علي السيرفر و لم تبالي نهائي بمن تعب في عمل الكورس نفسة و ازاي انت ضريتة و ضيعت مجهوده بنشره
افعل ما شئت فكما تدين تدان
علي الاقل لا تحزن او لو حزنت لا تظهره


----------



## boogi20 (8 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك
boogi​


----------



## نديم ع (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم

الموقع غير متاح و منتظرين الموقع الجديد اوتحمله كمرفقات و هذا افضل الحلول
نحن جميعا نقدر ابداعك و نتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## walimgood (3 أغسطس 2010)

thanks
i m sory but my keybord dont admit arabic 
but i would like to thank you avry body 
i m a tunisian engeneer in HVAC and swimming pools sprinkler and plombing system
i find this web site and i love it very much
thanks for all 
your brother walim from tunisia*


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (6 أغسطس 2010)

والله جهد طيب وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed198474 (20 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر لك اخى الكريم ووفقك الله فى طاعة عباده


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©*​


----------



## مستريورك (11 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## kasabeh104 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررين احى الفاضل


----------



## eng.maraghi (29 يناير 2011)

thnx


----------



## محمد_86 (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على نيتك فى افادة اخوانك من غير تكليف من احد وانا معك فى اهدار حقك وانساب هذا الموضوع اليك


----------



## يامن علي حسن (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## فتى كركوك (16 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخي على معلوماتك


----------



## فتى كركوك (16 مايو 2011)

نورتنه


----------



## nofal (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## abdelrhman86 (12 يوليو 2011)

عفوا الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## skinny (18 يوليو 2011)

Such file does not exist or it has been removed for infringement of copyrights
السرفر مابيسمحش بالدولود.
شكرا مقدما


----------



## hassan951 (25 يوليو 2011)

*مشكوووووووورجدااااااااا
على المجهود الرااااااااائع

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم
*


----------



## عماد القباطي (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا بش مهندس بس ما عرفت احملها


----------



## baraa harith (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزيتم خير


----------



## compuprint_amr (8 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليك اخى الكريم لو سمحت اين تللك الكورس الذى اعلنت عنه فى السابق 



هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=114967&page=3#ixzz1fuzmoDoq

سلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لادارة المنتدي لتلبية رغبتي في ارفاق الرد باول الموضوع
واعتذر عن عدم تفهمي للموقف

اخي العزيز ارطيش

لم اكتم علما ولم انو علي ذلك

ولكن هذه الكورسات قمت بدفع مبلغ من المال فيها ولم ابخل برفعها لعموم النفع 

ولكن ما اوغر صدري استغلال احد الأخوة لرفعي للكورس ونقل الروابط وعدم ذكر اي شئ عني ولا عن المنتدي ولا عن اي شئ ف الدنيا
وكانه من بذل فيه الوقت والمال مع ملاحظت انه حتي لم يفكر بالرد علي الموضوع فكان من المتطفيلين الذين لا ينهون حميلهم تحميلهم حتي بكلمة شكر

ولن اطيل عليك
شكرا جدا لمرورك الكريم 

وانتظر جديدي ان شاء الله قريبا
كورس عن كيفية تركيب كهرباء التكييف
ابتداء من الوحدات الصغير 
مرورا ب كنترول الوحدات المنفصة (الباكتج)
وانتهاء بكنترول التشيلرات والكونتاكتورات التي تعمل علي 380 فولت
وحجمه 4 جيجا

ولكن رفعه متعب جدا جدا

ولكل من في القااهرة يمكن مراسلتي علي الخاص واخذ الdvd يدا بيد وهو خالص لوجه الله


----------



## محمد جابر بدير (23 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور يا اخى


----------



## adiloman (3 فبراير 2012)

اخي الروابك ليست شغالة


----------



## فاضل علي حمزة (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع كما هو معروف (زكاه العلم نشره) ونتمنى منك المزيد من هذه الزكاه


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
*


----------



## الزين حسن كرم (17 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ....... بالرفق علينا رفقا


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## م م محمد (11 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .... يعطيكم الله العافية


----------



## eng_omar26 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا على هذا الجهد الرائع وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
:56:


----------



## mohamedm1969 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamedm1969 (20 ديسمبر 2014)

فرج الله عن كل المسلمين


----------

